# 16x9 all the way around on mk3 ?



## blue magic (Aug 31, 2008)

i wanna get a set of miro 16x9 for my mk3 is that a good size too run wit a four lug turbo swap im doing? and shuld i make it a 5 lug? keep in mind i am rolling my fenders today and wanna have a nice stance so if anybody got some good input it wuld be appretiated... ohh and the car has a tokico suspension 1.6 in drop


----------



## The Brad Inc. (Feb 23, 2006)

*Re: 16x9 all the way around on mk3 ? (blue magic)*

there is a huuuuuuuuge thread about wheel sizes, offsets, tire sizes, and ride heights in the MK3 forum.

16x9 all around looks great. Buy 4 16x9 et25 and run 10mm spacers on the rear. Run a 205/40/16 Falken 512 tire

you might need more of a drop than 1.6"... you will have alot of fender gap


----------



## blue magic (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: 16x9 all the way around on mk3 ? (The Brad Inc.)*

thts good but now im running a garret g35r turbo so is it a good idea too stretch my tires and culd i run a bigger than a 40 sidewall lol if that the right term but i hope u know wut i mean...


----------



## blue magic (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: 16x9 all the way around on mk3 ? (blue magic)*

pics wuld be appreciated thanxx


----------



## The Brad Inc. (Feb 23, 2006)

*Re: 16x9 all the way around on mk3 ? (blue magic)*

if you are going for performance, you don't need 9"s all around... 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3040577


----------



## blue magic (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: 16x9 all the way around on mk3 ? (The Brad Inc.)*

xxr 002 16x8 mabeye and will i still need to roll my fenders?


----------



## blue magic (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: 16x9 all the way around on mk3 ? (blue magic)*

im just having a hard time figureing out what wheel set up i want period and the clock is ticking because the car is gunnabe done soon and i have no rims yet. i would want some poke but if its not a good idea wit all the power ill sttle for sumthing else and tell him to not roll the fenders or mabeye just the back? i dunno help me plzzzz


----------



## greekspec (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: 16x9 all the way around on mk3 ? (blue magic)*

16x9 BBS RS 195/40/16 Dunlop SP9000




















































_Modified by greekspec at 6:26 PM 3-15-2009_


----------



## The Brad Inc. (Feb 23, 2006)

knowing the width of the wheel means nothing without knowing the offset....

so... whats the offset of those?


----------



## blue magic (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: (The Brad Inc.)*

xxr 002 offset is +0


----------



## blue magic (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: (blue magic)*

better yet what off set do i need?


----------



## The Brad Inc. (Feb 23, 2006)

*Re: 16x9 all the way around on mk3 ? (The Brad Inc.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Brad Inc.* »_
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3040577



_Quote, originally posted by *The Brad Inc.* »_
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3040577


----------

